# Access: Die Datenbank wurde von Benutzer...



## Saxer (6. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es arbeitet gerade ein anderer User mit dem Access und ich wollte es gerade öffnen, dann kam folgenden Meldung:

Die Datenbank wurde von Benutzer "Admin" auf dem Computer "XXX" in einen Status versetzt, in dem sie nicht geöffnet oder gesperrt werden kann.

Als Backend habe ich einen SQL Server laufen.

Was kann das Problem sein?

Dankeschoen im voraus. Saxer


----------



## tombe (6. August 2009)

Geh mal in Access im Menü auf Extras -> Optionen und da auf das Register Weitere.
Hier kannst du angeben wie die Datenbank gesperrt wird wenn mehrere Benutzer darauf zugreifen.

Vielleicht hat es damit ja was zu tun?


Gruß Thomas


----------

